# Conmen targeting visa holders in phone scam



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Visa holders in Australia are being warned that there are a number of scammers operating who are telephoning people asking for payments to regularise non-existent irregularities. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship is urging visa holders to hang up on individuals impersonating departmental officers seeking such payments. It said that the phone scammers are targeting [...]

Click to read the full news article: Conmen targeting visa holders in phone scam...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

